

Gamify your development projects - amolgupta
http://www.gitpoints.com/

======
minimaxir
"Gamify all the Githubs."

Using a terrible meme as your company slogan is ill-advised.

~~~
amolgupta
Not sure how the product is, just requested an invite. But gamifying
development does sound interesting. Although I would be interested in knowing
how much does it effect the team spirit and does it encourage individual
contributors over team players.

